# Smoked Turkey - Done too soon?



## clebbq (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm smoking a 14 pound fresh turkey and fully expected to cook it at 225 for 7 hours. I checked the temp several times at the 3 hour mark with 2 different thermometers in different areas of the bird and all read over 165 degrees! Could this be already? If anyone has any advice, please let me know. I would hate to have an over or under-cooked turkey today and I don't want to stick it with more holes from the probe. 

Thanks!


----------



## coryb (Nov 27, 2014)

i usually do a 12-14lb turkey this time of year and it takes about 4-4.5hrs.  i'm usually hovering 230-275.  I don't usually worry too much about holding a tight low temp on birds.  Pull it, double wrap it in HD foil and a towel and plop it in a cooler and it'll keep for quite a while.  I've held pork butt that way for 3hrs prior to eating before.  when you pull it out to slice it'll still be hot and ready.  YES, it will be safe to eat too.


----------



## carterdd11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Any chance you're touching a bone with the probe? Also, is the probe in the deepest part of the breast?


----------



## coryb (Nov 27, 2014)

good question.  Another one is how much faith do you have in the temp probe you're using? quick check on its accuracy would be to boil some water and put the probe in and see if it reads 212.  If it does then your spot on.


----------



## def1 (Nov 27, 2014)

The experts should be here shortly. In the mean time, tell us what type of of smoker you are using and what wood to smoke with.


----------



## def1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm late. they are already here.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

Do you know if your smoker therm is accurate? If your therm your using to check the temp if the meat is accurate, I'd bet that your smoker is running higher than 225. Check your meat probe in boiling water if it's good your bird is good and your therm in the smoker probably isn't.


----------



## mlrtime (Nov 27, 2014)

wow same problem i just had. I foiled her and wrapped in a towel and put her in a cooler.  Mine went in at 6 and came out at 11:30 gotta make a note, i expected mine to take around 7 hours.  Jeez hope i don't ruin dinner its not till 2 pm.


----------



## clebbq (Nov 27, 2014)

i'm using a masterbuilt 20" electric smoker. The probes have never failed me before. Just seems odd. Maybe the temp got up too high since I had the vend closed all the way. Right now I am at the 4 hour mark and sitting at 170 degrees.


----------



## clebbq (Nov 27, 2014)

mlrtime  - I know! My dinner isn't until 5!


----------



## clebbq (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks everyone!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

What have you used to base that your smoker therm is correct? Many have issue with the Masterbuilt therms being off by 20-30 degrees. Only way to test is to put a therm in your smoker that has been tested and is known to be accurate. I'd recommend getting a good remote therm to test your smoker with. I've had way to many stock therms not be accurate that I will never trust one again.


----------

